# Brenet Pocket Watch



## Zion13 (Nov 26, 2010)

My grandfather gave me a pocket watch made by Brenet and it says swiss at the bottom. He thinks he acquired it in the 40's (he's 101 now so his memory might be as sharp as it once was). Any help appreciated... age, value, region? Thanks in advance.

http://i1114.photobu...ns/DSCF3673.jpg

http://i1114.photobu...ns/DSCF3677.jpg

http://i1114.photobu...ns/DSCF3676.jpg

http://i1114.photobu...ns/DSCF3680.jpg


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I am unable to open your photo's , maybe my commuter is blocking them. Has anyone found this problem or is it just me getting old?.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Can't open the links either

Chris


----------



## Zion13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry guys. How about now?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Its a Stopwatch rather than a pocket watch . If it has a arrow on the back of the case this would suggest it was for military use .

The navy used to use them for the timing of torpedoes and depth charges i believe, which would tie in with your 1940s date

As for value I would guess not a great deal , I sold a pristine Waltham with a dial identical to yours for around Â£45 if i remember correctly

cheers

Andy


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have to agree with Andy....it's a stopwatch (given away by the fact that there's only one hand). The dial is only calibrated in seconds, and the sub dial records minutes up to 30...as to its worth, I'm sure someone more knowledgable will be along shortly...very nice though.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Agreed, stopwatch - of the type used by the dreaded "Time and Motion" man. Cipboard, paper, pencil and stopwatch - he would stand and time each stage of a work process to set a standard average time - which was then used to calculate bonus payments and set a rate at which workers were supposed to be able to produce their items before any bonus or other extra payments might be made. 

But not universally liked Guys, lackey's of the Bosses ~~ in some cases regarded as Barstewards by the workers. :lol:


----------



## Zion13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thx for the help guys. Is anyone familiar w/ Brenet?


----------

